# Horsham ROC Post - West Sussex - June 2017



## Gromr (Jun 4, 2017)

Its taken me about 3 years, but I finally got round to seeing a ROC post. These are posted so often and are so similar that it's become a bit of an exercise of how can you creatively photograph a tiny room. 


*The Explore*

A nice little mooch on a sunny Sunday afternoon. Its open and easy to get to, as a consequence its in a pretty bad state. There was a fire on the bed and the insulated tiles have been burnt off in places. 
While I'm not really that fussed by ROC posts, I wouldn't mind seeing one that's in better condition with lots of the original features still intact.

On wards with the photos!



*Photos*


----------



## smiler (Jun 4, 2017)

Sounds stupid I Realise Grom but that's not in bad Nick, lots of original bits intact, I have bin down more of those Damn ladders than I can remember and I have only found one that was untouched and one that had bin explored but not posted, we posted it and shortly after an attempt to rob it was prevented, it now locked tighter than me wife's purse,
Some of the best pics of a post I've seen, I really enjoyed it, Many Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Jun 4, 2017)

Ha! H was saying the other day we should show you where this one was! She went down a few years ago before it got trashed. Nice work though mate.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't normally like fisheyes, but they were spot on for a place of this size!


----------



## Gromr (Jun 4, 2017)

Haha, weird coincidence. I've had this one marked for a little while but never bothered to go see it till now. Looked at some pictures of it from Subbrit post and it looked pristine compared to how it is now!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree with Smiler, its in not bad condition, all it needs is a tidy-up and a bit of paint and its good for other explorers to visit.


----------

